# MTX Road Thunder RT604 4 Channel Amplifier



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

The other day I posted a quick review regarding some 4 channel amplifiers:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...rockford-fosgate-amplifier-powerbass-amp.html

As you read I selected the EFX to be my favorite out of the three amps, which were a powerbass class d, rockford fosgate prime series, and the EFX. Well as much as I like the EFX it seemed like my speakers were sill a tad under-powered. I purchased a MTX RT604:

MTX Audio RT604 360W RMS 4-Channel Class AB Road Thunder Amplifier

I searched online for reviews and could not find one. Well after using this amplifier on my setup for a day I can say this amplifier is a beast. It is the same price as the EFX (my price), and puts out more raw power, and also does so without adding any other coloration. The distortion is not audible at all. My setup is: Sony CDX-GT650UI, H Audio x2 tweeters and H Audio trinity mid bass drivers. I am running them active with a powerbass active processor using normal run of the mill rca's. I am using true 8 gauge power wire and grounds. The MTX amplifier is small in size, and is mainly built out of a metal case with plastic side pieces which do not come off. The amplifier has a professional look to it that could be used in any application. Given the size it is I do not see the purpose of using a class d amp given that they are only a tad smaller. The RCA connectors are very robust, however the gain and hpf and lpf knobs are the type you have to use a screwdriver with. I do not personally like this since in the past several have cracked from using them but I will just have to see as time goes on. The crossover built in has a full option to bypass it all together. This is what I have the amplifier on since I have the powerbass crossover already. I am not sure if it is because of the added power or if this amplifier has better components but compared to the EFX my speakers sound more defined, definitely in the midbass frequencies. The midbass frequencies sound more individual when being played where as the EFX in a way "lumped" them together somewhat. The EFX was a very nice amp, but this amp is just so much better. This amplifier does what it is suppose to, simply amply the signal going thought it without adding any coloration, which is why I enjoy it so much. I hope this amateur review (still new to this) helps some when looking for an amplifier. The amplifier is a great budget friendly sq amp.

Here is a list of the amplifiers from my previous thread and this one in order from best to worst in my opinion:

1)MTX RT604
2)EFX 300C4
3)Rockford Fosgate Prime Series
4)Powerbass XAX class d

P.S. I know the ratings listed of the MTX are the same as the EFX, however the MTX has a bigger fuse rating and produces more power at two ohms than the EFX. I am not an amplifier builder but given the bigger fuse rating and more power at two ohms than the EFX, on top of being underrated, I know this amplifier has more power just from my listening experience.


----------

